# 1962 Schwinn Tiger fenders - painted or chrome?



## PLERR (Jan 2, 2021)

I have a 1962 Schwinn Tiger in red. I purchased it from the original owner. He went to great lengths to tell me what a big deal it was at the time to step up to a 2-speed hub. Apparently scored him some points with the neighborhood kids at the time - and won him some races. Good days. I love the stories that accompany old things.

It also came to me with a chrome fender on the rear and no fender on the front. The original literature shows the '62 Tiger with painted fenders. Searching online brings up bikes with both chrome and painted fenders. I never did get to ask him if he upgraded the fenders at point-of-purchase as well.

*I'm assuming adding chrome fenders could have be added at point-of-purchase? So both could, in a way, be correct? Would one version be more salable then the other?*

The rear fender is shot so I'll be looking for a pair. That means I can go either way. Personally I'm okay with either. I imagine chrome fenders would be easier to find than red, and may be cheaper. Plus matching paint patina can be tricky, chrome is less of an issue there.

Thanks,
E=-)


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 2, 2021)

PLERR said:


> I have a 1962 Schwinn Tiger in red.




Posting pictures helps out a lot, yes the owner may have upgraded the fenders at the dealer. It is hard to determine exactly how the bike came the best you can do sometimes is make it as correct as you can. Your correct about chrome it is far easier to use earlier /later fenders without  looking out of place.If your plan is to find original painted fenders matching age and patina is sometimes difficult. If your thinking of keeping for yourself  you could go with new after market chrome ,not to expensive and like I said easier to hide age difference. What is your plan? Is  the 2 speed automatic or manual?


----------



## PLERR (Jan 2, 2021)

I figured since it was more of a this-or-that question it wouldn't require a pic, but I'll add one if it helps. Sorry about the poor lighting, that doesn't help anything. The 2-spd is a kickback. The plan is to simply build a good, complete bike as cost consciously as I can.

Is the design on the painted fenders what's referred to as Gothic? I've seen that term used but wasn't completely sure what it referred to.


----------



## bloo (Jan 2, 2021)

Gothic means the fenders have a ridge along the top that runs from the front to the back. If you took a slice out of the middle it might be about the shape of a gothic window. This in contrast to a normal fender, a slice of which would look like an arch. Schwinn has done it, but not much. You usually see it on other brands, but even then it isn't real common.









.


----------



## westwildcats (Jan 2, 2021)

Does your serial number begin L2xxxx or M2xxxx? And the deluxe seat is a nice bonus.


----------



## PLERR (Jan 2, 2021)

Neither. C2xxxxx. And 6 numbers, not 5. Bikehistory.org decodes it to 03/15/62. The original owner stated that he got it for his birthday in '62.

I was wondering about the seat. It has the crash bar, but no "S."


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 2, 2021)

The 62 Tiger had painted fenders. Looks like the seat has been upgraded along with the pedals being changed. The original fenders if you're going to match the frame were only used from 1959 thru 1962 and painted Radiant Red. 1963 the fenders changed and the red was changed to Flamboyant Red. You might get lucky and find an original fender set. Any rear fender from 1955 thru 1958 will not fit your frame due to a frame change starting with the 1959 models. Stainless fenders from a 59 thru 62 Corvette or Jag is an option and better than going with a rusty set of used chrome fenders. I personally would not even consider chrome aftermarket fenders.


----------



## bloo (Jan 2, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> The original fenders if you're going to match the frame were only used from 1959 thru 1962 and painted Radiant Red. 1963 the fenders changed and the red was changed to Flamboyant Red. You might get lucky and find an original fender set.




Wouldn't a 62 have had the new narrower painted fenders? If so, I'm guessing that makes the 62 radiant red fender a one year only item.


----------



## westwildcats (Jan 2, 2021)

Personally agree with GTs appraisal.  The stainless fenders are excellent.  If you have the time to buff and polish, they will really pop. The only drawbacks are that while the fenders are stainless, the braces most certainly are not.  So watch for rust.  The other is the rear fender is drilled with two holes, requiring the purchase of a somewhat expensive teardrop reflector.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 2, 2021)

bloo said:


> Wouldn't a 62 have had the new narrower painted fenders? If so, I'm guessing that makes the 62 radiant red fender a one year only item.




I'm pretty sure all the fenders were changed to the narrow pieces in 1963. The 63 Tiger had chrome fenders. His original style fenders were used for four years.


----------



## PLERR (Jan 3, 2021)

Aftermarket fenders are not a option for me. I know I'd never be satisfied with the fit or quality and it won't do anything for the value. Plus, it's a Schwinn! Gotta have Schwinn parts on a Schwinn bike! 

I like the idea of stainless, but cost is a factor on this build so that's out. Glad to know it's an option though. Maybe on another bike.

So much good info, thanks everyone. Unless more word comes in I now know I'm looking for *'59-'62 Schwinn single speed middleweight fenders in chrome*. Or the same in Radiant Red if I can find them. Sheesh, too many variables...


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 4, 2021)

My 62 Tiger.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Apr 4, 2021)

Got one just a few years older.


----------



## Monarkman (Nov 6, 2021)

Here’s my 1964 Tiger, with Chromed fenders.


----------

